# Some of what i have



## longneck (Apr 3, 2007)

just got a new shelf thought i would show some of what i got       well here we go   hope you like what you see []


----------



## longneck (Apr 3, 2007)

*RE: Some of what have*

close up of whats on top    not much to look at but it's the top []


----------



## longneck (Apr 3, 2007)

next one down hope you like the pics []


----------



## longneck (Apr 3, 2007)

last one       hope you all like what you see glad to get to share what i have with you all      thanks for looking []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 3, 2007)

It won't be too long before you'll need another shelf. That one already looks full! Nice Display!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 3, 2007)

looks pretty good to me LC. Is that a glass eye on top of that cobalt bottle?


----------



## longneck (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks zane for the look[]   Cap you hit the nail on the head good eye (*HA HA)


----------



## Yooper14 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yup - sure looks full.  You're like me, I guess...I wait until I have too many bottles, then I buy a shelf...I should buy an empty one and fill it over time.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, thats a lot of cool stuff. Where did you get the books / what are they?


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

I am not sure what it is you are referring to as to what is on top of cobalt bottle Warren. I looked at the two cobalt whiskeys and do not see anything. I did take these pics on my scanner, and the tops are a little short where the bottle was a bit taller than the scanner bed.


----------



## longneck (Apr 9, 2007)

hey HunterGather  thank for looking  i got most of my book from my aunt's house there are alot of books in her house  the blue book is a 4th grade math book that my mom used in grade school   hope you can read the names ok if not let me know.    Hey Cap this is longneck what's up     well thanks for the look and hope you enjoy them            Longneck []


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Longneck, Aint nuttin to it bud. We will have to get together some where between here and there someday.


----------

